# How much do you swear?



## Caveat (11 Mar 2009)

Wondered about this when I see some of the self censored expletives etc on the site.  As far as I can see, the Irish (as opposed to other English speaking countries) swear a lot. Most people I know swear on a daily basis if not more frequently.

At work/with customers I would never do it -even if they do (and they do sometimes).  In front of or at children - never for me.  Usually if I don't know the person - whatever the circumstances I won't swear. With friends/partner though, fairly regularly - even the worst swear words.

It's often said that swearing indicates a lack of articulation but I don't necessarily always agree.  I actually enjoy it sometimes - juvenile as it may sound, I like using it for dramatic/comic affect.  And sometimes there simply is no better way of expressing something IMO.  

It's culturally interesting too - the Spanish apparently are very free and easy with their swearing - even in so-called polite society.  French Canadians supposedly swear a lot too - but in their culture, rather bizarrely, swearing involving religious imagery is reserved for the most insulting exchanges.

E.g. rough translation: "By the altar, I will hit you a chalice of a smack in the face".  

In contrast, Poles seem to view 'swearers' as the lowest form of life.

How often would you use the F word for example?


----------



## Ciaraella (11 Mar 2009)

I think swearing has a place, venting frustration and also for comedic effect but it's bugs me when it's dropped into casul conversation for no good reason, i'm a culprit myself. So for Lent we have a Trocaire box in the office as a swear box, 20 cent per swear. Everyone has developed their new favourite words eg Rats, fruit, sugar to vent their frustrations!


----------



## Smashbox (11 Mar 2009)

Not very often. Same as yourself, I would never do it in front of customers, although I may to my co-workers ABOUT the customers. Never in front of children. A four year old told my fellow four year old neice that she was an effin eijit in playschool yesterday. Way out of order.

For the dramatic effect, yes! I will swear freely if among friends, family etc. Never in front of my Grandmother! Never with strangers. Or older people, I dont think its appropriate. I usually think it though.


----------



## DeeFox (11 Mar 2009)

I can honestly say that I very rarely swear - friends will always look a little shocked when I do as it is so seldom.  But this gives it a lot more effect when I do use certain words.  In my waitressing days it was very satisfying to describe an ignorant customer with particular words.
Subject reminds me of Father Ted where phrase such as "fup off" and "you backstard" are used!


----------



## Graham_07 (11 Mar 2009)

Only on unexpected event, e.g. opening fridge & pot of jam falling out onto floor, then yes an F would ensue, or reversing into someone ( hasn't happened yet but you goet the drift). Not for dramatic effect in conversation, don't see how that's ever appropriate.


----------



## Firefly (11 Mar 2009)

On a big drive to cut out swearing since the arrival of our 1st born and it's great. Really notice other people swearing though which is strange


----------



## ney001 (11 Mar 2009)

I swear like a sailor 

Seriously though am making a big effort to cut it out, have just noticed it during times of extreme stress!


----------



## Caveat (11 Mar 2009)

I suppose I should add that despite my limited fondness for swearing, I don't think there is any excuse for that kind of 'swearing as punctuation' type delivery or almost as a vocal tic.  But it is very widespread too.


----------



## Yorrick (11 Mar 2009)

Was at Des Bishop recently. If it wasnt for his continous swearing the show would have been useless


----------



## GeneralZod (11 Mar 2009)

No swearing allowed on this thread or use of asterisks or other means of obfusticating.


----------



## baldyman27 (11 Mar 2009)

I'm quite free with my swearing, possibly thanks to years spent on building sites. Never in front of children or the elderly, or the clergy for that matter. Reminds me of something I read about the 'F' word being the most versatile word in the English language. The example was something along the lines of 'I don't give a f about what the f those f-ing f-ers are f-ing doing'.


----------



## thedaras (11 Mar 2009)

GeneralZod said:


> No swearing allowed on this thread or use of asterisks or other means of obfusticating.


 
I had to look up obfusticating; Can I claim ignorance???




 obfuscate?
obfuscate (v) : to make dark; overshadow; to deliberately make more confusing in order to conceal the truth 
"before leaving the scene, the murderer set a fire to obfuscate any evidence of his or her identity." 
synonyms: darken, eclipse, overshadow, confuse, muddle, obscure


----------



## vandriver (11 Mar 2009)

If I had to put money in the Trocaire box with every expletive,the children wouldn't eat for Lent!


----------



## Smashbox (11 Mar 2009)

I like it Zod.. thanks for adding to my dictionary.


----------



## GeneralZod (11 Mar 2009)

thedaras said:


> I had to look up obfusticating; Can I claim ignorance???



You can. 

Would you like your literary work PMed to you for a PG rated redraft?


----------



## baldyman27 (11 Mar 2009)

vandriver said:


> If I had to put money in the Trocaire box with every expletive,the children wouldn't eat for Lent!


 
So does that mean you swear a lot or not at all???


----------



## thedaras (11 Mar 2009)

GeneralZod said:


> You can.
> 
> Would you like your literary work PMed to you for a PG rated redraft?


 
I SWEAR never to be obs thingy again...


----------



## Chocks away (12 Mar 2009)

thedaras said:


> I had to look up obfusticating; Can I claim ignorance???
> 
> I f-----g hate Phillistines
> 
> ...


----------



## thedaras (12 Mar 2009)

God ,Im gonna spend my life on an online dictionary! had to look up Phillistines,for a minute I thought you were saying palistines,THATS what I get for speed reading!!


----------



## PaddyW (13 Mar 2009)

**** me, I swear all the ******* time. ******* love it!


----------



## S.L.F (14 Mar 2009)

PaddyW said:


> **** me, I swear all the ******* time. ******* love it!



Have to confess I swear like a sailor too!

I try to be good in front of kids.
I've decided to start putting money into a swear box.
.
Should have enough for a holiday soon!


----------



## Bubbly Scot (14 Mar 2009)

I have NEVER heard a people swear as much as the Irish swear but (down here at least) the word of choice seems to be Feck and that isn't really considered a swear....is it? 

Must admit, since starting my wee job in a local shop I have started using that word a lot too. Since it forms part of the basic vocabulary amongst my co workers it easily slipped in.

I never swear infront of customers, or children where ever I am. I probably let the side down because if I DO swear (that F word), I apologise!!

On a night out with my bosses in my other job, I accidently let a swear out...apologised immediatly and one of them sat back and said "You swore!!...we're so proud!"


----------



## Jock04 (15 Mar 2009)

When I worked offshore, swearing was cumpulsory.

On my first day off, Mrs Jock had to remind me a few times that I was in gentler company.

Now I seldom swear, even when she's out of earshot.


----------



## Ancutza (15 Mar 2009)

I'm getting threatened with being torn an extra posterior orifice at the moment by herself for my swearing.

Our small daughter is just starting to talk and repeating what she hears so maybe the boss has a point!

Going to tone it down at home but will still feel free to rant, rave and swear freely at the wheel.


----------



## ninsaga (16 Mar 2009)

Do I swear alot? Well to put it in perspective - the mods deleted an earlier post I had on this due to overuse of asterisks!!!


----------



## Simeon (17 Mar 2009)

I only swear when it slips out!


----------



## michaelm (18 Mar 2009)

Simeon said:


> I only swear when it slips out!


I swear infrequently, I swear.  Some might find this(about the 'F' word) interesting, other might think it's bollocks.


----------

